# Extremer RAM verbrauch



## ragosh (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Bei WoW, Firefox,..... steigert sich der verbrauch an RAM ins unendliche je länger ich es geöffnet habe.
Mein WoW braucht nach dem starten gleich mal 1 gig RAM und steigert sich, das gleiche bei den meisten andere Programmen, bei "nur" 2 gig Arbeitsspeicher, ruckelt mein PC ziemlich schnell heftig.
Auch die ladezeiten in WoW wenn ich mich einlogge sind endlos lange.
Kennt jmd eine lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Haggelo (17. Dezember 2008)

das soll jetzt kein flame sein ... aber versuchs mal im Pc-tech forum da kann man dir sicher eher helfen ...

kann dir nur sagen das wow viel ram braucht ...


----------



## Sylabeth (17. Dezember 2008)

Habe in etwa manchmal das gleiche Problem, würd auch gernmal wissen was man da machen kann. Hole mir zwar im Januar einen neuen Pc, aber trotzdem würde mich das mal interessieren.

Lg Syla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich vermute mal das es ein Addon ist oder eine Anwendung die ein Speicherleck hat. Firefox braucht relativ viel Speicher wenn man mehr als ein Tab geöffnet hat, jedes weitere Tab braucht natürlich entsprechend viel Ram zusätzlich. Einige WoW Addons benötigen (meiner Erfahrung nach) ebenfalls viel Speicher z.B. Questhelper oder Recipe Radar. Ich vermute mal das es hier eher ein Addon Problem ist und weniger ein Problem von Windows selbst.


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

versuch mal wow ohne addons zu starten und evtl den firefox im hintergrund zu beenden. meine wow.exe belegte laut taskmanager auch schonmal 1.5GB RAM ^^


----------



## ragosh (17. Dezember 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das es ein Addon ist oder eine Anwendung die ein Speicherleck hat. Firefox braucht relativ viel Speicher wenn man mehr als ein Tab geöffnet hat, jedes weitere Tab braucht natürlich entsprechend viel Ram zusätzlich. Einige WoW Addons benötigen (meiner Erfahrung nach) ebenfalls viel Speicher z.B. Questhelper oder Recipe Radar. Ich vermute mal das es hier eher ein Addon Problem ist und weniger ein Problem von Windows selbst.



Ich hab schon mal meine Addons ausgemistet, aber ohne großen Erfolg. Jetzt hab ich mal alle Addons außer die von Blizz augeschnitten, jetzt geht zwar das Einloggen schneller, aber mein WoW braucht trotzdem 500 MB Arbeitsspeicher.
Bei meinen Freunden belegt es nur 300 MB.
So während ich das geschrieben habe, stieg der Verbrauch von 475 MB RAM auf 600 MB.....


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

die verschiedenen werte können durch unterschiedliche mengen an vram erklärt werden ..

sei doch froh wenn dein wow so viel ram belegt, umso weniger muss nachgeladen werden. von mir aus kann mein wow auch 2.5GB RAM belegen, umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Würde auch sagen, daß du irgendeine Anwendung am laufen hast, die nun, gewollt oder ungewollt, deinen Arbeitsspeicher mit irgendwelcher Grütze vollschreibt


----------



## Asoriel (17. Dezember 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das es ein Addon ist oder eine Anwendung die ein Speicherleck hat. Firefox braucht relativ viel Speicher wenn man mehr als ein Tab geöffnet hat, jedes weitere Tab braucht natürlich entsprechend viel Ram zusätzlich.



kann ich so nicht bestätigen, habs eben getestet. Laut G15 steigt der Ramverbauch nur um 1% wenn ich insgesammt 7 zusätzliche Tabs öffne (In einem Fenster via STRG+T). Auf allen 8 wurde eine andere Internetseite aufgerufen.


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

freut euch lieber dass euer ram auch eine verwendung findet .. was bringts denn 4BG reinzubauen wenn nur max 50% genutzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/als beispiel, nicht auf den TE bezogen


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> kann ich so nicht bestätigen, habs eben getestet. Laut G15 steigt der Ramverbauch nur um 1% wenn ich insgesammt 7 zusätzliche Tabs öffne (In einem Fenster via STRG+T). Auf allen 8 wurde eine andere Internetseite aufgerufen.



kommt auf die RAM Menge an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du 16GB RAM drin hast, ist das auch kein Wunder. Deswegen bräuchste man mal bezugswerte zu deiner Aussage *g*


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

bin eh dafür die prozentrechnung zu verbieten


----------



## ragosh (17. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Würde auch sagen, daß du irgendeine Anwendung am laufen hast, die nun, gewollt oder ungewollt, deinen Arbeitsspeicher mit irgendwelcher Grütze vollschreibt



Irgendeine Idee was das sein könnte?^^
Das Problem ist ja ich hab öfters Firefox geöffnet wegen Szene1 Buffed usw, dann noch vl 1 od. 2 WoW (wobei 1nes auch reicht um meinen PC extrem zum ruckeln zu bringen).
Es nervt einfach^^
Also mir isses lieber mein Arbeitsspeicher langweilt sich, als wenn mein PC fast nimmer funzt^^


----------



## Klos1 (17. Dezember 2008)

Wie weit geht Wow denn rauf? Und wie weit geht Firefox hoch? Habe bei mir gerade mal getestet und kam bei gefühlten 15 Tasks auf 160 MB, was Firefox betrifft. Das Wow eine ganze Menge mehr als 1 GB frisst, verwundert mich jetzt nicht wirklich. Sonst noch auffällige Prozesse im Taskmanager, die außergewöhnlich viel verbraten?


----------



## Xairon (17. Dezember 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> Irgendeine Idee was das sein könnte?^^
> Das Problem ist ja ich hab öfters Firefox geöffnet wegen Szene1 Buffed usw, dann noch vl 1 od. 2 WoW (wobei 1nes auch reicht um meinen PC extrem zum ruckeln zu bringen).
> Es nervt einfach^^
> Also mir isses lieber mein Arbeitsspeicher langweilt sich, als wenn mein PC fast nimmer funzt^^



Na dann einfache Lösung, kauf dir mehr ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaub mir auch wenn bei deinem Kumpel rund 200 mb weniger gebraucht werden, dass macht auch kaum nochn Unterschied.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Dezember 2008)

-shocked-

800MB belegt...nur aufm Desktop...defragmentieren, TuneUp Utilities laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (17. Dezember 2008)

Finde solche Fragen ja lustig...

Ursachen und Auswirkung stehen fest:
- WoW braucht viel Arbeitsspeicher
- Du selbst hast wenig Arbeitsspeicher
---> WoW laggt

So was nun tun??

Mhhhh... Arbeitsspeicher kaufen?!
Bekommste doch echt geschenkt mittlerweile.... 2GB MArkenspeicher kosten 35 € oder so, is doch nichts!


----------



## Xairon (17. Dezember 2008)

Genau aus dem Grund habe ich 8gb Patriot DDr 2 Speicher drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit lebenslanger Garantie, sogar bei OC =)


----------



## Falathrim (17. Dezember 2008)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Finde solche Fragen ja lustig...
> 
> Ursachen und Auswirkung stehen fest:
> - WoW braucht viel Arbeitsspeicher
> ...


Solche Aussagen wie die Deine sind lustig...wenig anderes.
Natürlich ist RAM z.Z. günstig, doch WoW verschlingt selbst mit massig Addons keine 500MB RAM...geschweige denn dass man mit 2 GB RAM und nur mit WoW und Firefox offen in so massive Speicherprobleme geraten sollte. Sowas nennt sich Speicherleck und ist nicht einfach nur durch RAM-Aufrüstung zu beheben.


----------



## ragosh (17. Dezember 2008)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Finde solche Fragen ja lustig...
> 
> Ursachen und Auswirkung stehen fest:
> - WoW braucht viel Arbeitsspeicher
> ...



35 € sind als Schüler schon ziemlich viel. Man will ja auch noch am Wochenende was mit Freunden unternehmen,....
Und warum was neues kaufen, wenns doch anders auch wieder gehen könnte?

@ Klos

Das ist ziemlich verschieden, habs schon geschafft das Firefox meine ganzen 2gig RAM verbraucht hat.
Jetzt ist es -->meistens<-- aber NUR WoW was meinen Speicher frisst.


Danke für die vielen Antworten die hier bereits stehen.


----------



## EspCap (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich habe 4 GB DDR2 drin, die übertaktet sind, und atm ein Video auf Youtube, das Buffedforum und iTunes offen = 35 % Auslastung - Vista zieht eben leider im Hintergrund auch ordentlich...


----------



## Wagga (17. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> -shocked-
> 
> 800MB belegt...nur aufm Desktop...defragmentieren, TuneUp Utilities laden
> 
> ...


Nutzt du die 2009er.
Die soll bei der Defragmentierung besser sein.


----------



## Azuriel (18. Dezember 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich verschieden, habs schon geschafft das Firefox meine ganzen 2gig RAM verbraucht hat.
> Jetzt ist es -->meistens<-- aber NUR WoW was meinen Speicher frisst.


da ist doch was faul .. welche version vom FF hast du denn?


----------



## ragosh (18. Dezember 2008)

Die neueste, aktualisiert sich ja automatisch.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Dezember 2008)

Also, irgendwas passt da nicht. Sogar wenn ich Firefox 20x öffne, dann hab ich gerade mal einen Verbrauch von 275 MB. Ich würde sagen, bei dir hat sich etwas eingenistet.


----------



## Azuriel (18. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, irgendwas passt da nicht. Sogar wenn ich Firefox 20x öffne, dann hab ich gerade mal einen Verbrauch von 275 MB. Ich würde sagen, bei dir hat sich etwas eingenistet.


komme auch auf die gleiche ram-auslastung .. poste mal hijackthis logfile (hat da eigentlich jemand ahnung von? ^^)


----------



## Ogil (18. Dezember 2008)

Naja - wie viel der Fux verbraucht haengt ja auch davon ab, auf welchen Seiten man sich rumtreibt bzw. was man so alles im Browser anzeigen laesst. Hat man PDFs geladen, laeuft womoeglich Musik oder gar ein Video eingebettet im Firefox so wird er freilich mehr Speicher verbrauchen, als wenn einfach nur eine html-Seite angezeigt wird.


----------



## Klos1 (18. Dezember 2008)

Das ist schon klar, aber nie im Leben 2GB Ram. Und soviel tut sich bei mir da nicht, ob ich jetzt ein Video starte oder ein PDF lade, daß hält sich alles in Grenzen. Also ich beobachte das ganze natürlich nicht dauernd bei mir, aber gerade hab ich mal getestet. Um ehrlich zu sein, musste ich mir schon ganz schön Mühe geben, um auf 300 MB zu kommen. Das hat mit normaler Nutzung schon nichts mehr zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit willkührlichen Schwachsinn, den ich da betrieben habe, um den Wert zu erreichen.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, irgendwas passt da nicht. Sogar wenn ich Firefox 20x öffne, dann hab ich gerade mal einen Verbrauch von 275 MB. Ich würde sagen, bei dir hat sich etwas eingenistet.



hab auch eben mal getestet. 1x Firefox mit nur diesem Thread offen benötigt bei mir 55MB Ram. Um auf 275MB zu kommen, hab ich Firefox (3.0.4.) ganze 103(!) Mal geöffnet.
(edit: Ich seh, dass gerade das 3.0.5 Update lädt.)


Hab die selben Beobachtungen wie Klos gemacht. Ich kann quasi öffnen oder laden was immer ich will, solang ich nicht übertrieben viele Fenster öffne komm ich kaum auf 100MB. 
Ich denk (@ragosh), du solltest FF mal neu installieren, falls das nix hilft muss man das Problem wo anders suchen.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Dezember 2008)

ich komm locker auf über 200
Kann an Plugins usw. liegen aber ist trotzdem seltsam


----------



## Asoriel (19. Dezember 2008)

klar, kann sein. Ich hab überhaupt keine Plugins am laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem dürfte wiederlegt sein, dass man Firefox auf 2GB Auslastung pumpen kann wenn er ordnungsgemäß läuft. Falls jemand, ich sag mal so pauschal, auf über 500MB Ramlast bei FF kommt ist irgendwas nicht in Ordnung.


----------

